#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Linear Predictive Coders (LPC),Satellite communication,pdf download

## mohd_faiz

LPC are time domain vecoders.Vecoders are attempt to extract the significant features of the speech signal from the time waveform. By using LPC it become possible to transmit the good quality voice at 4.8kbps and poorer quality voice at lower bit rate.





  Similar Threads: Direct Broadcast Satellite Services,satellite communication,notes download Satellite Link Parameters,satellite communication,notes download Satellite Communications Segments,satellite communication,pdf download Performance Evaluation of Speech Coders,satellite communication,pdf download Linear Equalizer notes,pdf download,wireleess communication notes,satellite communication notes

----------

